# Full Tilt Poker = Ponzi scheme?



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Interesting read on some poker stuff from the Wall Street Journal...
U.S. Alleges Full Tilt Poker Was Ponzi Scheme - WSJ.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The whole online poker thing is a scam really. I always giggle when I here someone saying they are a professional poker player. Grow up and get a job is what I say. Chasing the dream. The worst possible thing that can ever happen to a first time gambler is for them to win. Some spend the rest of their lives looking for the next big score.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I am shocked and appalled! 

The owners look like such fine upstanding businessmen too...



















On the other hand, guys who look like fine upstanding business men aren't always what they seem either...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

First of all, I know a guy who tells me that he averages more per day in his online poker winnings than he makes per day in his blue collar job. He makes about $50k per year at his job. He is neither an addict nor a liar and I would think that he has told less than 6 people about his level of winning(s). ...though he is the exception for sure. Most people are 'problem' gamblers and so on. Another way to convince lazy people that they don't need a profession.

Secondly, I had shares in a startup online poker site back in about 2004 or so, before the poker thing really blew up into being on 2 channels at any given time. Long story short is that one of the main guys that was hired to do most of the setup ripped off all of us (shareholders) and we got nothing back from out shares. It's all a gamble.


----------

